# Lenox mobile torch system



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

Does anyone have any experience with one of these? My torch just died and I am looking for something to replace it with. 
http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=YLOKTbnREInksQOwxZSSCg&ved=0CEgQ8gIwAA#


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Aren't all torches mobile? Lol

Is that the one for MAPP gas in the white case?


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Aren't all torches mobile? Lol
> 
> Is that the one for MAPP gas in the white case?


yes mapp gas


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I've seen them in the supply house.

Haven't heard any terrible things about them, I know when they first came out they were having problems with the self igniter (could have been operator error)

I personally have no use for MAPP, B tank is the only thing I carry. Of course I'm usually burning large size copper and a ton of it.


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> I've seen them in the supply house.
> 
> Haven't heard any terrible things about them, I know when they first came out they were having problems with the self igniter (could have been operator error)
> 
> I personally have no use for MAPP, B tank is the only thing I carry. Of course I'm usually burning large size copper and a ton of it.


I'm probably 99% residential and generally soldering 1/2"-1 1/4 copper. B tank would be too much to lug around for me especially for service applications. I appreciate your input.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

mialle30 said:


> I'm probably 99% residential and generally soldering 1/2"-1 1/4 copper. B tank would be too much to lug around for me especially for service applications. I appreciate your input.


Understandable, I had looked at them right when they started carrying them locally. I do both new construction and commercial service. I just had problems with the MAPP gas bottles in the past especially when I'm having to stand on my head and solder with the bottle upside down. 

Sooo, I lug that bad boy around. 

It would definitely fit in a res service environment.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

It certainly is cute. 


I do residential service 85% of the time and I use my B tank 75% of the time. I don't haul it into attics or in crawl spaces though. For that I use Mapp gas and a Turbotorch stk-9.














Paul


----------



## jmreid73 (Feb 20, 2009)

I keep an MC tank on my truck. Not really too much bigger than a mapp tank and easy to carry though attics. All the turbo torch tips go back and forth between b tank and mc tank. Just wish an MC reg would work on a b tank. 


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

jmreid73 said:


> I keep an MC tank on my truck. Not really too much bigger than a mapp tank and easy to carry though attics. All the turbo torch tips go back and forth between b tank and mc tank. Just wish an MC reg would work on a b tank. 


http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/LENOX-Welding-Tank-Adapter-2VU68

Just get the adapter and you can use a B regulator on the MC tank. They make them that go the other way too if you only have an MC regulator. I picked them up at my local welding shop for much less than Grainger lists them.
















Paul


----------



## jmreid73 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sweet. I'll check. I've looked at the welding shop I get my tanks refilled at and they don't seem to carry one for mc to b tank. Figured if they didn't have it it didn't exist.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I have the turbo torch version with a bag and I really like it.

http://www.thermadyne.com/turbotorch/products/detailProduct.html?prodID=0386-1397


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

I use the 8" bag for my copper bag, holds 2 mapp bottles and all the assessories. I use a regular turbo torch, less to break, I'm on my second one after 11 years. I put a slight bend in the tip in the 2nd one and can't believe how much more veristile it is now.

http://www.thermadyne.com/turbotorch/products/detailProduct.html?prodID=0386-0403


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
> 
> I use the 8" bag for my copper bag, holds 2 mapp bottles and all the assessories. I use a regular turbo torch, less to break, I'm on my second one after 11 years. I put a slight bend in the tip in the 2nd one and can't believe how much more veristile it is now.
> 
> http://www.thermadyne.com/turbotorch/products/detailProduct.html?prodID=0386-0403


I never bothered with the little torches, they can't do copper bigger than one inch.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have soldered 3" in a pinch with my turbo torch.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

422 plumber said:


> I have soldered 3" in a pinch with my turbo torch.


 
It just takes time. Most guys are far too impatient.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Matt, 
you are so right. I am very fortunate that most of my works involves finding sewer gas leaks, or water leaks at 3 coal burner plants. They want a patient plumber. The bandaids applied by their own MM guys or fitters are coming back to bite them. They call me and pretty much let me find and fix stuff. Patience is my long suit. There ain't a lot of quit in me. New construction is not my cup of tea anymore.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

422 plumber said:


> I have soldered 3" in a pinch with my turbo torch.


So have I, but I used a Turbo Torch with a handle and a T-4 tip. Those little torches don't heat enough area to get the solder to go all the way into the joint, and you end up with half soldered joints, even on DWV.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> So have I, but I used a Turbo Torch with a handle and a T-4 tip. Those little torches don't heat enough area to get the solder to go all the way into the joint, and you end up with half soldered joints, even on DWV.


I guess, but the ones I did were boiler takeoffs at a water park in 2004, and they still aren't leaking.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

422 plumber said:


> I have soldered 3" in a pinch with my turbo torch.


I silver soldered that 3" copper I posted last week with a turbo, rosebud on the 4"


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

mialle30 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with one of these? My torch just died and I am looking for something to replace it with.
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=YLOKTbnREInksQOwxZSSCg&ved=0CEgQ8gIwAA#


We tried 2 of them. The self igniting tips crapped out really fast. Stick with Turbo Torch brand.


----------



## smudge (Jan 19, 2010)

go with tubo torch. Lenox is pos.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

smudge said:


> go with tubo torch. Lenox is pos.


 I've slowly but surely gotten away from all things Lenox over the years.

Milwaukee makes a far superior Sawzall blade -- The Torch blades are great.

Ridgid hole saws are deeper and have the cut-outs in the bottom for easier plug removal.

Irwin's self-feed bits are a lot more aggressive, take nail strikes without damaging the cutters and are a lot more easy to sharpen out in the field.

Milwaukee's new hole saw arbor design reduces the amount of times the hole saw gets stuck on the arbor.

About the only things I own anymore that are made by Lenox are drill bit/hole saw arbor extensions and a few band saw blades.


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

Thanks, I appreciate everyone's responses.


----------



## marc in calgary (Jun 18, 2008)

*Lenox*

I have a Lenox portable that I've been happy with for small work, and a B-tank set up for larger jobs. I've used Turbo-Torch and it's equally good.
But all of what "Widdershine" above has said is quite true. Don't get hung up on having the brand name Lenox (or Turbo, or Ridgid...) on the tools, although it looks good and their matching B-tank set up looks good too  the others are quite often better, in particular, the newish Milwaukee Big Hawg Holesaw set up. It's expensive, and outstanding.


----------



## Prscptn Plmbng (Feb 15, 2011)

mialle30 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with one of these? My torch just died and I am looking for something to replace it with.
> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?q=lenox+mobile+torch+system&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=MHw&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&prmd=ivns&resnum=3&biw=1280&bih=570&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=8540529169444410114&sa=X&ei=YLOKTbnREInksQOwxZSSCg&ved=0CEgQ8gIwAA#


I have have had both of those in the past, didn't like the one with the hose... But the other one lasted me 6 years of every day usage...now I use the knock off version home desperate carries...it's the same exact thing just black and cheaper...I can't think of the name right now...

Prescription Plumbing Inc 
P.O.Box 6378 
Oceanside, CA 92502


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I like turbo torch and prefer it's versatility over most I've used. I added the "Lenox LT92 Self-Igniting Ultra Swirl Flame Torch" to my arsenal a month or so ago and it does fine. Supposedly up to 4" with Mapp gas. Seems to pack a big punch.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

mpsllc said:


> I like turbo torch and prefer it's versatility over most I've used. I added the "Lenox LT92 Self-Igniting Ultra Swirl Flame Torch" to my arsenal a month or so ago and it does fine. Supposedly up to 4" with Mapp gas. Seems to pack a big punch.


Yep! I started using that years ago...
My acetylene rig is in the garage in case I ever need it again...
I'll have to go home and get it because its not on the truck...


----------



## Prscptn Plmbng (Feb 15, 2011)

Killertoiletspider said:


> So have I, but I used a Turbo Torch with a handle and a T-4 tip. Those little torches don't heat enough area to get the solder to go all the way into the joint, and you end up with half soldered joints, even on DWV.


I too have used mapp gas on bigger pipe with no call backs, you just need to know and use the correct way to burn them...but using mapp does take longer, I only resort to my b tank for brazing and 2"and above... 
As far as turbo torch goes... Their mapp torches stuck @**... But their kits for b tanks are great... I was buying a new mapp torch almost every year due to their poor design...

Prescription Plumbing Inc 
P.O.Box 6378 
Oceanside, CA 92502


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.gossonline.com/site/torches_&_tips.php


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/TurboTorch-PS-4T-Pro-Snake-Kit-(0386-0841)/4056/Cat/801








I have been using this without the metal stand for about 5 years now, the auto inginite tips work great.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like the same one I got but mine comes with a bag and two tips. Would post a pic but I've beat the hell outta it so it wouldn't help you any.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/TurboTorch-PS-4T-Pro-Snake-Kit-(0386-0841)/4056/Cat/801
> 
> 
> View attachment 9735
> I have been using this without the metal stand for about 5 years now, the auto inginite tips work great.



I had one of those, but I melted the igniter when I turned the flame down really low to keep from burning the cabinet back when I was sweating up a filter manifold under a kitchen sink.

That was a spendy Fox Paw (Faux Pas).


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I had one of those, but I melted the igniter when I turned the flame down really low to keep from burning the cabinet back when I was sweating up a filter manifold under a kitchen sink.
> 
> That was a spendy Fox Paw (Faux Pas).


 
Them tips are not cheap, about 100 dollars. I have been in a few bad places with my torch, keep some cool gel handy.


----------

